# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  Νεος χρηστης

## sv2flu

Καλησπερα ενδιαφερομαι να συνδεθω στο ασυρματο δικτυο της Ορεστιαδας. Εχω ενα Dlink AP900+ και τελος του μηνα θα μου ερθει και μια Pacific Wireless 24 dB. Το σπιτι μου ειναι στο φουρνο του Γωγου που ειναι λιγο εξω απο την πολη. Οποιος γνωριζει ας μου πει για το configuration.

----------

